#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Predict my Jee Main Rank

## varun reddy

I got 173 in Jee Main and 95.10% in A.P.Borads. I belong to general category from Andhra Pradesh. Whether my marks will improve after normalisation and what will be my expected rank. Can i get CSE in any good NIT or IT at IIIT Allahabad / Amethi.





  Similar Threads: JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 jee cut off 2013 Predict my all india rank ask for air rank in jee main please predict my rank, and college i can get

----------


## shubham099999

respected sir/madam,
i got 51 marks in jee mains and 81% in boards am i eligible for a good enough college?? and pls also giv my rank

----------


## RAYUDU SANDEEP

154 in jee mains and 93percentage in andhra pradesh state board

----------


## Kash chopra

> I got 173 in Jee Main and 95.10% in A.P.Borads. I belong to general category from Andhra Pradesh. Whether my marks will improve after normalisation and what will be my expected rank. Can i get CSE in any good NIT or IT at IIIT Allahabad / Amethi.


Hey your rank would be around 15000........... With this rank may be u can get amethi campus of iiit.... All the very best  :): 

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




> respected sir/madam,
> i got 51 marks in jee mains and 81% in boards am i eligible for a good enough college?? and pls also giv my rank


Your rank would be more than 1,30,000...... So u can try for private colgs... what is your category??

---------- Post added at 06:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




> 154 in jee mains and 93percentage in andhra pradesh state board


Your rank would be around 17000.... What is your category ??

----------


## Ankur134

Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
plz do reply

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
> plz do reply


Your rank will be around 21000...With this rank u have fair chances to get nit. What is your category ?? ... All the very best  :):

----------


## arjun7898

SIR Nihal malhotra............................. plz try n predict the rank correctly 
154 N 93 IN AP----17K
N 161 N 92.6-----21K

----------


## Ankur134

General category...
what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------




> Your rank will be around 21000...With this rank u have fair chances to get nit. What is your category ?? ... All the very best


General category...
what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...

----------


## TheCloneGamer

hey please help i posted this in many threads but no reply please help!
my jee mains score-178
Board-96%(Andhra Pradesh board)
home state-a.p and i belong to obc
wat is my expected air and will i get cse or electrical in nit trichy,warangal or surathkal

----------


## Era Gill

> General category...
> what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
> i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------
> 
> 
> General category...
> what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
> i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...


As your home state is panjab so because fo your home state quota u have fair chances to get nit jalandhar with civil or mechanical branch...

----------


## Era Gill

> hey please help i posted this in many threads but no reply please help!
> my jee mains score-178
> Board-96%(Andhra Pradesh board)
> home state-a.p and i belong to obc
> wat is my expected air and will i get cse or electrical in nit trichy,warangal or surathkal


Your rank would be around 14000....... because of your category quota u have fair chances to get nit warangal.... :):

----------

